# My boss always picks on me!



## littlemissbashful

My boss always picks on me for the littlest things like you didn't smile when in reality I always smile she just hoovers over me all the freaking time and only sees the negative things. Why can't you do things like the other people? I ask for help sometimes and she rolls her eyes like I am a complete moron! I know she only picks on me because I have SA and I would never say anything to her unlike my other co-workers who are chatty cathys and I am the quiet one who never says anything so she knows she can pick on me. I can't go to HR because she is good friends with the HR person and she is friends with everyone at work she is one of those people. I do not know what to do! She is so mean to mean sometimes!


----------



## Soundboy

Eff her. There's always difficult people around you, you can't let it affect you.


----------



## littlemissbashful

Thanks I never thought of it like that!


----------



## Malek

She may seem like best friends with the HR as well as everyone else at work, or it could all be just a front or facade and they're all adept at pretending to be coworker friends. They're not actually friends unless they hangout outside of work. Also the HR's job takes precedence over her loyalty. If you report her to the HR and because her opinion is biased and nothing changes, you could take it higher up or something perhaps?

A job's a job. It already sucks enough that you're there placating the whims of everyone there, you shouldn't have to deal with being constantly harassed. It'll never change until you establish boundaries or a line in which you're tired of her crap. Like you said, she does it cause she knows you'll never say or do anything about it.

Depending on the workplace you could be treading on thin ice if you do eventually lose the cap of your bottled up hatred. I'd suggest asking a friendly coworker for some tips on how to get her off your back or even more extreme, get on her good side, meh...


----------



## Isabel24

Maybe approach her about it, show her that you're not someone to be picked on and that you can stand your own? It might also help if you talked to one of your friends at work about it.


----------



## Anticipate

littlemissbashful said:


> My boss always picks on me for the littlest things like you didn't smile when in reality I always smile she just hoovers over me all the freaking time and only sees the negative things. Why can't you do things like the other people? I ask for help sometimes and she rolls her eyes like I am a complete moron! I know she only picks on me because I have SA and I would never say anything to her unlike my other co-workers who are chatty cathys and I am the quiet one who never says anything so she knows she can pick on me. I can't go to HR because she is good friends with the HR person and she is friends with everyone at work she is one of those people. I do not know what to do! She is so mean to mean sometimes!


I know what you mean! My sort-of boss (had supervisory role over me, but not my official boss) at my old job was constantly making fun of me. She would always say that I didn't have a sense of humor, would make fun of me if my face turned red, sent another coworker a mean email making fun of my hair, etc. Basically at least a few times a week she would make fun of me. Occasionally she made fun of other people (only other bosses, not subordinates like me), but she seemed to pick on me more than anybody else. I think it is for similar reasons as what you mentioned. I wound up getting fired from the job, and do regret not having ever reported her behavior. She made me really angry, and I think that I should have probably reported her to either my temp agency or to the HR dept (not sure if I could report directly to HR since I was working at the company thru an agency). I am not sure if HR/employment agency would have helped or would have made things worse, but I think it would have made me feel better that I was trying to get help for what was going on.



Isabel24 said:


> Maybe approach her about it, show her that you're not someone to be picked on and that you can stand your own? It might also help if you talked to one of your friends at work about it.


The OP (? original poster?- not sure of acronym) did not mention any friends that she has at work. I think it is safe to assume that she does not have friends at work, and the only person that she could tell this to at work would be HR.


----------



## littlemissbashful

Maybe I should go to my HR and say I have a problem with a co-worker and not directly mention her name and see what she says.


----------



## HanSolo

Or wrap up a dead rat in a tortilla and leave it in the fridge till someone complains....

But really, yeah being your boss is even worse. Why can't people just leave well enough alone.

Jobs I could not handle
-checkout worker for busy store
-sitting in little office with same people day in day out, unless they were pretty ladies and we liked each other, then that would be fine.
-a lot of crowed place type jobs
-sitting in a truck with some dude like I used to do, that was hell


----------



## LolaViola

Yeah, I can totally relate. I had a boss like that. She was so hard on me, always over my shoulder or nipping at my heels. She would hover over me like a hawk, as if she didn't believe in me enough to trust that I could do my job effectively without her standing next to me all the freaking time. Jeez, I'm not a _total_ idiot. She also would make comments that made it pretty obvious she didn't think I was capable of doing things right. It's funny...she lost her job for screwing up long before I left that store. Boy was I relieved when she was gone.
I would suggest that you politely pull your boss aside when she doesn't seem busy. Just tell her that you appreciate her feedback, but you are truly doing the best you can. Then say that although you're sure she means well, the way she addresses you makes you feel like you're being singled out and it seems like she doesn't acknowledge your efforts. Mention that this has been bothering you for a while so you felt the need to let her know, and that your only intention is to remain on good terms with her for as long as you are with the company. Now if you approach her in that manner, I don't see how she couldn't reason with you.
I wish you the best of luck, sweetheart. I hope this helps.


----------



## Anticipate

littlemissbashful said:


> Maybe I should go to my HR and say I have a problem with a co-worker and not directly mention her name and see what she says.


That sounds like a good idea, but be aware that if you report it, HR may pressure you to give her name and it's possible that she will wind up finding out that you reported her.
One idea is to try calling HR without giving your name to find out their confidentiality policies before you report it.



Chrissy Lato said:


> Yeah, I can totally relate. I had a boss like that. She was so hard on me, always over my shoulder or nipping at my heels. She would hover over me like a hawk, as if she didn't believe in me enough to trust that I could do my job effectively without her standing next to me all the freaking time. Jeez, I'm not a _total_ idiot. She also would make comments that made it pretty obvious she didn't think I was capable of doing things right. It's funny...she lost her job for screwing up long before I left that store. Boy was I relieved when she was gone.


Wow. I've had a lot of crappy bosses, and it's always been my fantasy to have a jerky boss get fired or quit, but it's never happened :-( It almost seems like all of my mean bosses have stayed at their jobs just to spite me.


----------



## LonelyNomadJermaine

Unfortunately my last boss was a douche and gets away with it,
the injustice made me so angry that I wanted to go back there just to beat the crap out of him cause it seems like everyone that is in a lower position than him wants to do it


----------

